# Cafflano Klassic - All-in-one Coffee Maker



## Cafflano (Sep 19, 2014)

Removed


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I suspect by your username you are selling these.

If you contact Glenn he will give you the current advertising rates.

Ian


----------



## Cafflano (Sep 19, 2014)

Removed.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd say that calling what is obviously a product advert an 'announcement' doesn't negate the fact that it is the former.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Better if you introduced yourself first rather than jump in immediately.

As I said in my PM please contact the Forum Owner


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please contact me to discuss

Any advertising should be discussed and approved


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh, modded again!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Cafflano said:


> We are not selling this item


Really







Do you want to rethink that answer


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes dfk41, your posts were moderated, because;

It's not appropriate to ask for a sample from a person who has not yet contacted the Admin of the forum and is blatantly advertising

They may well offer a unit out which we could put into a draw - or send around for the benefit of members, as credit towards advertising. That way more than 1 person benefits.

Lets see what happens...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn, where is your sense of reality? My comments were throw away and not remotely serious. What an earth would I want one of those things for? I cannot stand brewed coffee


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I appreciate that, as I have known you for some time.

However, when members PM asking if you are desperate and could they also join the queue for freebie handouts it was time to moderate it

I take moderation very seriously and only moderate when required.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I did not see anyone else joining the queue........if thats the case, I apologise and agree. I cannot stand people who join queues!


----------

